# Restoring And



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

right then....is there anyone on the forum who can

1, copy an old actual photograph?

and 2, restore old ones too?

cheers


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> right then....is there anyone on the forum who can
> 
> 1, copy an old actual photograph?
> 
> ...


I'm sure I could sort something for you Shawn, I'm about to hit the sack, but I'll drop you a PM over the weekend and have a chat


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > right then....is there anyone on the forum who can
> ...


  cheers simon


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

A cheap and cheerful solution is to stick them onto a decent Scanner, and then save and manipulate them as required.

It won't be as good a job as a pro with decent equipment could do though.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

if anyone is ever after a real professional job, then i've had great success with a guy called mark clarkson over in the US. he does great work, and is a really nice guy to boot.

Mark Clarkson, Photo Restoration

some of the example photos used on his site are our family pictures.


----------

